# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Smart-Clip2 تحديثات :  Smart-Clip2 v1.27.19. New models in the list.

## asaad wahsh

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Smart-Clip2 Software v1.27.19  Android ADB Tab:*â™¦ Altice S20* (MT6580)
â™¦ *Avvio 752* (MT6572)
â™¦ *Azumi kirei A45D* (MT6570)
â™¦ *Azumi A55q Pro* (MT6580)
â™¦ *Casper VIA V8C* (MT6592)
â™¦ *Maxwest Astro X55s* (MT6580)
â™¦ *NUU Mobile A1 Truconnect* (MT6580)
â™¦ *NUU N5001L* (MT6735)2. We have fixed minor customer-reported issues. 1. Released *FRP remove* feature for:*â™¦ Moto G5s Plus XT1800 
â™¦ Moto G5s Plus XT1801
â™¦ Moto G5 XT1670
â™¦ ZTE Blade v8 mini*  *QCOM Tab:*** 
2. Released *Repair IMEI*, *Get bootloader code*, *FRP and ID remove*,  *Change provider (vendor/country)* features for *Huawei*:*â™¦ Y7 2018
â™¦ LDN-L01
â™¦ LDN-L21
â™¦ LDN-LX3* *HiSilicon Tab:*Added *Unlock*, *IMEI repair*, *Get bootloader code*,  *FRP and ID remove* features support for *Huawei*:*â™¦ Honor WaterPlay 10.1 
â™¦ HDN-L09
â™¦ MediaPad M5 Pro 10.8
â™¦ CMR-AL19
â™¦ CMR-AL09
â™¦ Enjoy 8 Plus 
â™¦ FLA-AL00
â™¦ FLA-AL10
â™¦ FLA-AL20
â™¦ FLA-L22
â™¦ FLA-LX2* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

_جزاك الله خيرا اخي_

----------


## °°.."Y"S"F"GSM"..°°

*احسنت اخي ع المتابعه
++++++++++++++*

----------

